# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  atraviesa el cristal

## mabuse

he visto en un video como criss angel pedia un anillo y lo ponia encima de un cristal de vitrina.Con solo frotarlo el anillo caia dentro de la vitrina atravesando el cristal.Se ve calramente que esta encima y ademas que no hay otro de pega debajo.alguien sabe algo de como va esto?

----------


## si66

Yo conozco uno que se hace con una moneda, puede llegar a ser asi, pero en este caso q es un anillo, si es del publico me despista un poco. habria q verlo

----------


## Patito

Hombre, si nos ponemos burros, yo he visto como alguien del público sujeta un salero de metacrilato por debajo de una mesa de cristal y el mago lo coge por encima de la mesa, atravesando el cristal (el salero en cuestión mide unos 10 o 15 cm.)... :shock:

----------


## mabuse

el del salero tambien lo he visto yo,me parece acojonante.
He estado pensando en burbujas...no se.me despista que cuando se vuelve a tocar el cristal este sea solido.toda ayuda se agradece.

----------


## Goreneko

creo que en la coleccion 'el rey de la magia' (una coleccion que habia cuando yo era pequeño) venia ese mismo efecto: pones una carta sobre un cristal y luego pinchas la carta con una aguja de hacer punto o con una aguja con un trozo de cordel o algo y atravesaba la carta y el cristal. Supongo que con una buena missdirection y con un buen material se puede conseguir. 
Por cierto, ¿donde esta el video? me gustaria verlo :P

----------


## RNST

Aquí el del salero.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=f...=magic%20glass

Saludos.

----------


## mabuse

alguien sabe realizarlo.si lo sabe al menos que se preste a dar alguna idea o referencia

----------


## ARENA

Mabuse tienes prisa por entrar al area secreta verdad , pero juntar 50 mensajes diciendo " Diganme como se hace esto" , " Diganme este truco", "Alguna idea de como se hace " no sirve de nada, despues te los tienen que revisar . Que quieres aprender magia o enterarte simplemente de como son los trucos ?

----------


## Shargon

diosmio, este chino me encanta....es IMPRESIONANTE

----------


## Patito

Yo llegué a ver un vídeo suyo (largo), y la verdad es que hace trucos muy buenos... Por cierto, creo que hace parte de los T.H.E.M., no?

----------


## Goreneko

pues creo que no se realiza igual que el del Rey de la Magia, porque sino no podria  haber un paquete de tabaco en la mesa. Desde luego, ahí hay un agujero, y hay que saber cómo taparlo xD

----------


## mabuse

para hacer magia hay que enterarse de como son los trucos.Por cierto si no puedo contar trucos(por que me ciño a las reglas),lo mas que puedo hacer es echar un cable ,que es lo mismo que yo pido.Aunque no haya dado mucha ayuda ,si que estoy dispuesto a darla.Alguna duda no titubeeis en preguntar.Hare lo que pueda.Y si que tengo prisa ,por que me gustaria ir al grano.Ayudar y ser ayudado.Por cierto,hay gente mucho mas amable que tu,no te lo tomes a mal ARENA.Hay gente muy amable en este foro que se presta a ayudar y no me pone tantas pegas.
Gracias a todos.Y si puedo hacer algo mas que preguntar o dar una pequeña guia con mis comedidos conocimientos.De todas formas es una buena observacion Arena,pero no me sorprende realmente,he visto mejores trucos.JEJE

----------


## ExTrEm0

alguien sabe como se llama este asiatico?

----------


## mabuse

No se como se llama pero el shin chan este realmente lo realiza de una forma muy espectacular.Sigo sin tener ni idea de como se hace.Quiero hace esa magia ,pero si no me dais algun libro como referencia o alguna otra idea....tal vez no pueda realizarlo.Sigo pensando en burbujas y algun mecanismo de estraccion de cristal...que bueno esta este truco leñe.

----------


## ARENA

Bueno pasando de malos rollos este mago se llama Cyril
http://www.cyrilmagic.com/us/index.html
No se si han visto un video de Brad Christian donde desparece una moneda en una pierna y la aparece en la otra , usaran el mismo sistema para que la moneda pase de arriba  a abajo del cristal?, ahora que el salero y la moneda que se queda entre el cristal me desconcierta.

saludos

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Quizás Cyril utilice el mismo sistema (en menor escala) que el que utiliza Blaine cuando atravieza la vitrina para alcanzar el reloj, o CrissAngel para atravezar el anillo. Muy buen efecto.
Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

> Quizás Cyril utilice el mismo sistema (en menor escala) que el que utiliza Blaine cuando atravieza la vitrina para alcanzar el reloj, o CrissAngel para atravezar el anillo. Muy buen efecto.
> Saludos


Yo también pensaba que era así, pero no puede ser, sino el paquete de tabaco no podría estar en la mesa.

----------


## makandrw

Yo estoy flipando kon el chino... es impresionante... basikamente me dediko ala kartomagia y magia infantil y no tengo ni la menor idea de komolo puede hacer... supongo ke sera una mesa "rara" con un bujero o algo... no¿? si alguien tiene alguna idea ke contacte konmigo o deje un msj en este foro... o rekomendarme un libro donde pueda evolucionar a mas!! Gracias kompismagos!  :Wink:   y eso de las burbujas... ke es¿?

----------


## nAcHo99

Ahh!!! yo no comprendo nada, ya no se si esto es real o es ficticio o lo que es ficticio es real!!!
Alucinante, me encantan estos efectos, no soy de esas personas que suelen decir esto pero alguien me podria dar alguna idea por privado de como lo hace, solo por donde van los tiros, no me refiero solo a Cyril sino a Blaine. Muchas Gracias
Un Saludo Nacho

----------


## dante

El sistema que usa brad cristian no creo k sea el mismo, puesto que conozco como se hace y no podria usarlo para hacer eso exactamente, aunque si algo  parecido a la moneda atraves del cristal. Pero lo del salero ya me sobrepasa.   Nose como pasa la modena atraves del cristal pero no os habeis fijado  que lleva de peculiar, que salta ala vista y que es el sistema que yo uso para pasar la moneda a traves del cristal, que seguro que tambien lleva cris angel  cuando hace algun truco. No digo que sea lo que usa para hacer este truco especialmente, pero da que pensar.

----------


## Iñigo

Donde se puede ver el video de criss?

----------


## Azran

El de la moneda en el cristal puede ser igual que la carta detras del cristal de blaine y otros ,y en cuanto a la moneda y al salero que atraviesa la mesa creo que se como se hace pero requiere de una mesa especial. Fijaros bien en el video, donde coloca la moneda por primera vez y donde la coloca cuando va a hacer el juego.Por casualidad el sitio donde hace el juego es el mismo que tapa la mano cuando muestra la moneda.  :twisted:

PD: El juego es de lo mejorcito que he visto en close up.

----------


## track

> El de la moneda en el cristal puede ser igual que la carta detras del cristal de blaine y otros ,y en cuanto a la moneda y al salero que atraviesa la mesa creo que se como se hace pero requiere de una mesa especial. Fijaros bien en el video, donde coloca la moneda por primera vez y donde la coloca cuando va a hacer el juego.Por casualidad el sitio donde hace el juego es el mismo que tapa la mano cuando muestra la moneda.  :twisted:
> 
> PD: El juego es de lo mejorcito que he visto en close up.


Pero en el video de ciryl antes de llegar él hay gente sentada en la mesa, se supone que se deberían a ver dado cuenta.
Y otra cosa, el sitio donde deja la moneda por primera vez es donde hace el truco, aparta la moneda y la vuelve a poner casi casi en el mismo sitio, por no decir el mismo ...  :shock:

----------


## dante

Hobre tanto como darse cuenta... si tu estas tan tranquilo en un bar o en un restaurante tomando algo, dudo que te mires mucho si la mesa esta rallada de un modo que este perfectamente disimulado o tenga alguna obertura igual de disimulada. Sobretodo no habiendo una excesiva iluminacion. Incluso aunque entre un mago y se siente contigo en la mesa lo que estas mirando es el mago, seguramente pensando que te sacara una paquete de cartas jeje, y no la mesa. Aunque es una lastima que ese juego no pueda ser impromtu, si es que el truco esta en la mesa.

----------


## magopaulflores

El video de la pierna se puede ver en

www.magicbyj.com

a veces la pagina falla pero intentenlo de nuevo

----------


## jonbra

Hola, me llamo Jonbra y soy nuevo en el foro:

Respecto al tema del salero a tra´ves del cristal yo tengo una opinion un tanto diferente del resto.
Es magia para televisión, y partiendo de este principio eso nos indica de que no es en directo. Parece un principio tan básico que es eso precisamente lo que nos engaña incluso a los propios magos.
Pero esa toma del restaurante y el salero estoy 99% seguro que no es la única toma que han grabado ahí, y como vemos diferentes camaras nos da una sensación no de directo, pero si una sensacion de que es imposible que algo esté preparado de antemano. Pasa lo mismo con David Blaine y Criss Angel. Según me confirmó mi buen amigo Banachek, asesor mágico de Criss Angel para los programas de Mindfreak me dijo en una de nuestras conversaciones: "Mira Jon, la magia que ves en los programas de Criss nos es mas que magia sí, magia que requiere una técnica y tiempo de práctica para aprender los movimientos y las manipulaciones. Pero es eso, Criss se dedica a aprender los movimientos  nosotros hacemos el resto, hacemos preparaciones previas con la gente para la que luego criss hace magia frente a las camaras. Es nuestro trabajo. Puede que te haya decepcionado Jon, y ahora veas a Criss como un timador, pero eso lo sabés tú, el publico y los fans que Criss tiene no lo saben y no lo sabrán. Mi trabajao es precisamente que lo que Criss hace parezca natural y eso es lo que se ve en sus especiales de Mindfreak."

Yo le creí cuando me lo dijo y le creo ahora, es decir no tengo razón para dudar de Banachek, más aun cuando por la amistad que nos une, ha tenido la cortesía de decirme algo que no creo que muchos sepan.
Esto fue en respuesta al número de Criss Angel en el que atraviesa un cristal de lado a lado poniendo un papel en el centro. Si veis el video la pregunta es, ¿Como es que a las dos personas que están sujetando el papel, no les invade la curiosidad por mover siquiera un poquito el papel de su sitio para ver como se hace? Cabe recordar que las mayores reacciones una vez acabaod el efecto son por parte de esas dos personas.

Bien una vez acabado el comentario sobre Criss Angel, ma baso en lo mismo para comentar lo de Cyril.

----------


## jonbra

Hola, me llamo Jonbra y soy nuevo en el foro:

Respecto al tema del salero a tra´ves del cristal yo tengo una opinion un tanto diferente del resto.
Es magia para televisión, y partiendo de este principio eso nos indica de que no es en directo. Parece un principio tan básico que es eso precisamente lo que nos engaña incluso a los propios magos.
Pero esa toma del restaurante y el salero estoy 99% seguro que no es la única toma que han grabado ahí, y como vemos diferentes camaras nos da una sensación no de directo, pero si una sensacion de que es imposible que algo esté preparado de antemano. Pasa lo mismo con David Blaine y Criss Angel. Según me confirmó mi buen amigo Banachek, asesor mágico de Criss Angel para los programas de Mindfreak me dijo en una de nuestras conversaciones: "Mira Jon, la magia que ves en los programas de Criss nos es mas que magia sí, magia que requiere una técnica y tiempo de práctica para aprender los movimientos y las manipulaciones. Pero es eso, Criss se dedica a aprender los movimientos  nosotros hacemos el resto, hacemos preparaciones previas con la gente para la que luego criss hace magia frente a las camaras. Es nuestro trabajo. Puede que te haya decepcionado Jon, y ahora veas a Criss como un timador, pero eso lo sabés tú, el publico y los fans que Criss tiene no lo saben y no lo sabrán. Mi trabajao es precisamente que lo que Criss hace parezca natural y eso es lo que se ve en sus especiales de Mindfreak."

Yo le creí cuando me lo dijo y le creo ahora, es decir no tengo razón para dudar de Banachek, más aun cuando por la amistad que nos une, ha tenido la cortesía de decirme algo que no creo que muchos sepan.
Esto fue en respuesta al número de Criss Angel en el que atraviesa un cristal de lado a lado poniendo un papel en el centro. Si veis el video la pregunta es, ¿Como es que a las dos personas que están sujetando el papel, no les invade la curiosidad por mover siquiera un poquito el papel de su sitio para ver como se hace? Cabe recordar que las mayores reacciones una vez acabaod el efecto son por parte de esas dos personas.

Bien una vez acabado el comentario sobre Criss Angel, ma baso en lo mismo para comentar lo de Cyril.

Atentamente.
Jonbra,

----------


## sirmac1

este chico es una copia a criss angel o al reves,pero aun asi me parece un gran ilusionista

----------


## chemarueda

si, se llama cyril, "en internet" podeis encontrar un video suyo de magia callejera que a mi personalmente me gusta bastante. De una duracion aproximada de 1 hora, lo unico malo es q ta en japones o chino o algo asi, pero salen bastantes efectos. A mi la primera vez que lo vi me impacto bastante, aunque creo q alguno de esos efectos/rutinas han salido ya en nada x aqui.
Yo lo vi por primera vez en alguna pagina tipo el rellano y esas, que salia el video del salero. Tambien vi una rutina de el en la cual sacaba una hamburguesa de un cartel de estos de publicidad y luego desaparecia la hamburguesa del cartel del que la habia extraido.....yo os aconsejo que busqueis cosas del cyril, porque a mi personalmente me gusto mucho

----------


## jonbra

A mi su magia me encanta, cada vez que la veo más me gusta. Solo que de tanto que me gusta me puse a investigar y a ojear muchas tiendas en busca de efectos similares y no encontré ninguno. Entonces emepcé a consultar y hasta el momento es lo que me han dicho. Yo tengo todos los especiales de Cyril, si a alguno le interesa estaré encantado de enviarlos.

Saludos.
Jonbra

----------


## chemarueda

jonbra, te he mandado un MP para ver que podemos hacer con esos especiales de cyril que yo solo tengo uno!!!y me gustaria tenerlos

----------


## benjaminrc78

La verdad esque he visto el video y me ha quedado impresionado.

Creo que a mas de uno de nosotros nos gustaria verlo insitu.

De todas formas como alguno ya comentais .. es sospechoso que los 2 trucos los haga en la misma posicion exacta.
Menos el de dejar la moneda entre los cristales.

Habra que mirar con mas detenimiento.

De todas formas excelente efecto. Casi da a pensar que es "magia" .. jejeje

Salu2.

----------


## ralu

Tengo algun video de cyril y es muy bueno.Vi uno en el cual esta en el metro de japon(creo)y coge un poster de publicidad de una botella de agua y al agitarlo cae una botella de agua igual a la del poster,y entonces enseña el poster y la botella no esta,pero es que despues de beber de ella,la coge y la vuelve a meter dentro del poster de publicidad.
Tambien tiene otro en el cual esta en un submarino de esos turisticos,con ventatnas y eso,y hace la carta a traves del cristaly la gente puede ver la carta fuera del submarino.
Es bastante bueno.

----------


## Elmagojose

Hola la verdad un juego muy bueno y bonito la verdad es q la moneda si pero lo del salero no tengo ni idea jajaja muy bueno.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

Es cierto que a primera vista impone, pero me da mala espina la manera que tienen las japonesas de mezclas hindu, lo veo demasiado sofisticado o es que alli juegan mucho a los naipes.

En cuanto a la opinion de magia para tv., estoy de acuerdo, posiblemente sea inesplicable. He visto otro con una botella de agua que se bebe y la llena girandola...

----------


## ricard21

Realmente espectaculares los especiales de Tv de Ciryl al igual que el efecto del salero y la moneda, pero claro son efectos que requieren mucha preparacion, cortes de camara, compinches etc. para darle un acabado mas limpio a los efectos, casi impecable. Eso no desmerece para reconocer que creo que es un buen mago, su rutina de manipulacion del cigarro y cartas esta muy bien. Personalmente creo que como mago esta por encima de Criss Angel.

----------


## yosti

he leido todos sus mensajes  y al parecer cyril es de los mejores, yo solo he visto el de la moneda y el cristal y me parece sorprendente, si alguno me podria decir donde encontrar los videos  para poder tenerlos y verlos haber si puedo sacar alguna tecnica o solo para asombrarme mas

----------


## jonbra

Yo tengo todos los especiales de Cyril, si a alguno le interesa estaré encantado de enviarlos. 

Saludos. 
Jonbra

----------


## Piter CJ

bueno bueno me quedo de cristal, como la mesa. joe, habia escuchado hablar de cyril pero no sabia quien era, ni nada de su magia. Este tio es un crack!!!!! me a sorprendido bastante. Jonbra si puedes enviame esos especiales!!!!

Se queda uno embobao viendo el video y como hablan en chino,jejeje

----------


## themagician

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Es cierto que a primera vista impone, pero me da mala espina la manera que tienen las japonesas de mezclas hindu, lo veo demasiado sofisticado o es que alli juegan mucho a los naipes.
> 
> En cuanto a la opinion de magia para tv., estoy de acuerdo, posiblemente sea inesplicable. He visto otro con una botella de agua que se bebe y la llena girandola...


Debe ser la costumbre allí barajar así. El otro día me quedé sorprendido al ver Shinchan. Iban a jugar a las cartas y la madre empezó a hacer la mezcla hindú. :!:

----------


## Albericu

Hola,pues yo os confieso que no tengo ni idea de como hace lo de la moneda y el cristal....dado por supuesto que es una sola moneda..... y no usa el gimmik de mano.....lo que si que como cartomago ,no creo que sea como la carta en el cristal,que existen muchas versiones......la mejor para mji la penetración de la carta por el cristal......

----------


## Luiggy

Hola  a todos...les quiero decir que el truco de la moneda,salero, botella de soda, a travez del vidrio es algo extraordinario para el/los espectadores.....pero para nosotros los magos es algo simple....solo se necesita usar la imaginacion...no les puedo decir como funciona porque no puedo hacerlo aqui en este foro...pero es algo comun y corriente que no requiere habilidad alguna, solo un poco de misdirection y el material adecuado...

----------


## viz

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Es cierto que a primera vista impone, pero me da mala espina la manera que tienen las japonesas de mezclas hindu, lo veo demasiado sofisticado o es que alli juegan mucho a los naipes.
> 
> En cuanto a la opinion de magia para tv., estoy de acuerdo, posiblemente sea inesplicable. He visto otro con una botella de agua que se bebe y la llena girandola...


Totalmente deacuerdo el Ciryl es muy bueno. A ver si se lo traen en Nada x Aqui. 

Lo de la mezcla hindu creo que es mas comun por esos lares, sera por la cercania digo yo.

----------


## letang

Me ha hecho gracia lo que comentáis de la mezcla hindú.
Cuando estuve viviendo en Florencia trabajaba repartiendo flayers en el Ponte Vechio, y me hice amigo de un pakistaní que trabajaba allí repartiendo flayers también.
Un día que llevé la baraja para entretenerme me la pidió, y se puso a hacer la mezcla hindú super rápido. Me quedé extrañado "¿por qué este hombre hace una mezcla que solo usan los magos?" Después caí en la cuenta... Se llamará mezcla hindú porque será la que se use por esa zona (india, y como veo Asia en general).
Una cosa tan simple y a primera vista nos choca, jeje.

Un saludo!
Siento este medio off-topic (es que como se hablaba de eso, tenía que soltarlo aquí xD)

Ahora como diría Ella...
POR FAVOR, SIGAMOS HABLANDO DEL TEMA "ATRAVIESA EL CRISTAL"

----------


## pacocho69

En ellusionist acaban de sacar a la venta un efecto similar pero con una baraja. En el video de demostración se ve a Daniel Garcia simulando sacar la carta elegida y firmada por el espectador a través del cristal de un coche, una puerta, etc... Tiene buena pinta, quizás demasiada.... 
Aunque bueno, no es lo mismo que sacar un salero de debajo de la mesa, pero eso no deja de ser tv y no sé muy bien donde empieza la magia y donde termina el efecto especial puro y duro...
Saludos.

----------


## maxren

Cyril Takayama es bueno (tambien es verdad que parece más espectacular de lo normal, por que usa muchos Gimmiks - al menos hasta donde he visto - Algunos también ganamos tambien mucho nivel como magos usando Gimmiks   :Lol:   )

Pero si quereis ver a alguien (en este caso oriental también) haciendo autenticas maravillas (sobre todo en cartomágia) buscar algo de Zenneth Kok.

No es común hacer lo que hace este mago. Es impresionante.

saludos

----------


## Weiss

Yo he visto un vídeo de Cyryl en el que hace los mismo pero en la ventana de un coche con una carta y lo más impresionante es que solo manipula la mano del "otro lado" a la hora de despegar la carta del cristal exterior. En este vídeo no hay movomiento de cámara, es imagen fija de 1 sola cámara y lo hace en tiempo real.

----------


## horus

hey hola 
es mi primer post 
pero ya soy bastante old en magika21
che ese ponja me encanta(cyril takayama)
creo que es el unico que no usa "edition"
como lo hacen algunos pandrosos como criss angel

ta grosso el foro :D

----------


## dante

Ya se nota  8-)  te invito a que te leas las normas del foro, y a que te presentes y nos cuentes un poco de ti en "nuevos miembros". Intenta no hacer offtopics como los que acabas de hacer, o el moderador de esta sección te pondra los puntos sobre las "ies".Para saludar por primera vez tienes la sección que te he comentado.

Volviendo al post, dudo que sea algo impromtu, y que con solo usar la imaginación podemos crear el mismo efecto. Con lo de las monedas, cartas, anillos, puede ser. Supongo que la mayoría tiene una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros. Con lo del salero... no se si habréis visto el vídeo en el que mete el brazo dentro de una pecera para sacar la carta de dentro, pero la mete a través del cristal. Amí me parece lo mismo. Si puede hacer eso, es que el cristal puede tener un agujero camuflado, o es que puede ser tan bueno de tener un duplicado de su brazo y una misdirección aco¡'nante. Pues me parece lo mismo que con el salero. No creo que sea impromtu para nada.

----------


## rifaj

Hay muchos trucos buenissimos de Cyril, solo tienes que buscar en youtube, Cyril Takayama i tienes videos para cansarte

Un saludo magico

----------


## letang

> algunos pandrosos como criss angel


Joer, ahora Criss Angel es "pandroso" que no sé lo que significa, pero suena a algo malo.
Que máquina debes ser tú para poder hablar así de alguien con el premio de "Mago del año 2.005".

Por cierto, "edition" en español se dice "edición", no hay necesidad de usar "spanglish" cuando el extranjerismo no aporta nada nuevo...
(Esto es que últimamente le estoy cogiendo mucho coraje al spanglish... cuando oigo cosas como "alguien conoce los decks de ellus......" o "que tipos de vanish conocen"
Ish... me dan un repelús ciertos extranjerismos inútiles...)

----------


## zarkov

[quote="letang"]


> Ish... me dan un repelús ciertos extranjerismos inútiles...)


Por eso los llaman barbarismos, por el repelús   :Lol:

----------


## Ericmiret

Pues yo no he visto este tipo de trucos, pero es prácticamente habilidad...
Pondria un ejemplo, pero solo se puede en la zona secreta.  :-(

----------

